# What is she?



## ma2babygurl13 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is Zinnia, we bought her as a pygmy, but I don't think she is full blooded... 
What do you think she is? 
What color is she considered?


----------



## nightshade (Jul 18, 2009)

I would guess alpine or at least an alpine cross because of the "airplane ears"


----------



## username taken (Jul 19, 2009)

no, those ears are quite normal for pygmy ... 

she looks very dairy so I'd say she's pygmy x nigi


----------



## lilhill (Jul 19, 2009)

Pygmy x Nigerian would be my guess, also.


----------



## ma2babygurl13 (Jul 19, 2009)

So she should stay rather small then.... Also what coloration is she considered?


----------



## TXn_in_AK (Jul 20, 2009)

I have never seen a pygmy with waddles.. that tends to be a nubie/spanish trate??  She looks spanish to me.  might be a cross and therefore stay small.   She is awefully cute!!  Thats for sure!
(I raised boers(600hd)/ and spanish/alpine/nubies/pygmys or anything else goat that would find its way home..) 

Blessings,
Janet... Elim AK


----------



## username taken (Jul 20, 2009)

TXn_in_AK said:
			
		

> I have never seen a pygmy with waddles.. that tends to be a nubie/spanish trate??  She looks spanish to me.  might be a cross and therefore stay small.   She is awefully cute!!  Thats for sure!
> (I raised boers(600hd)/ and spanish/alpine/nubies/pygmys or anything else goat that would find its way home..)
> 
> Blessings,
> Janet... Elim AK


no, waddles are a dairy trait and so all dairy goats can have them - nigerian dwarf, saanen, togg, alpine, lamancha, ober, and nubian.


----------



## jambunny (Jul 20, 2009)

I would guess Alpine/Pygmy but it is hard to see how tall she is.  I think she would be considered Chamoisee.  I have a reg Alpine buck that color and he is colored just like her.


----------



## ma2babygurl13 (Jul 20, 2009)

she is about knee high...and I'm only 5'3" so she is pretty little still...from what I was told she should be between 7-8 months old.
looking up the color that is probably a pretty good guess on her color...they look almost the same!


----------

